# nuisance possums and other vermin



## doglvr54 (Jan 11, 2012)

ATTENTION!
Could someone tell me if a BB gum (cheapest one possible) would scare off possums and other vermin w/o killing them?
I have to buy the BB gun, so any suggestions would be appreciated. Would it also sting or scare off roaming dog packs? It has to be a BB gun since I live within the city limits-but on 2.5 acres. I saw a BB rifle at WalMart with a scope and laser sight for $50 ish
Thanks for any input!
doglvr54


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

A BB or pellet gun would more likely injur a possum. I would definately NOT recommend that if you are only trying to scare them off. Especially if you are going to use it on the neighborhood dogs. As for the possums you should either kill them (use a subsonic .22, catch them in a live trap and then dispatch them) or use an airsoft or paintball gun. Whack any animal with a paintball and they'll not come back soon, including the neighborhood dog.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You will want a stronger pellet gun to kill the vermin, and a weak BB gun to scare of a pack of dogs without injuring them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

pepper spray


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Live traps are an option on the vermin and possums. *But make sure you know the laws of your state/area.* Here in Michigan it is a $250.00 fine if you are caught releaseing animals on state lands and possiably the federal lands they over see.
Killing a dog or wounding them will also get you in big trouble with the law. In Michigan you can not take the law into your own hands. You are required to call animal control over stray pets IE cats and dogs. At one time in this area animal control would tell you to catch the stray , then call them to pick it up. A law suit againest the county for a few million for a man getting bit several times trying to catch and contain the stray stopped that B/S. Now animal control does respond to calls them selves.

 Al


----------



## doglvr54 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks to you folks that responded to my "situation". Since I live in a small town of less than 1500 people, we have no animal rescue/control people. I have had several snakes that I called the police on to find out if they would catch and release them elsewhere. They would only come out to shoot them. So I picked them up and released them on some vacant land I have nearby.
I have two dogs that are Heinz 57 lab/pit mix-male & female-both fixed. The problem has been with these dogs that are allowed to roam freely (apparently no home base) and will come up to my fenced in yard and try to take on my dogs- which my dogs respond aggressively thereby injuring them several times. Twice my 105lb male sliced his paws open somehow in the fence (I think) and after $200 vet bill and two months of wrapping and re-wrapping wounds finally healed. I cannot get close enough with pepper spray-I do have some. The paint ball idea is a good one;except I don't have the $$ to purchase. Is there not some "pepper pellets"? Just kidding-but that would be an idea. Something that would dissolve when exposed to water. I don't know what to do except it cannot continue like this with my dogs in danger. Feel sorry for the "pack" of roaming dogs, but am not in a position to help them.
In my state if you feel your life is in danger by a dog, for example, you can shoot it w/o being cited. Even a neighbor's dog that gets into your yard. I'm not cool with that. For one reason, it's not the animal's fault-they're doing what comes natural. Plus I don't want my dogs shot if they get out. We will be just playing ball and these packs will come up to my fence and start barking and then it escalates from there. Many times I have to cut their "play period" short and get them inside.
Anyway, thanks for your suggestions and time. The possums seem to have relocated.
doglvr54


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Buy yourself a cheap $19 stun gun. A paper clip, a popsicle stick, and enough line to reach your back door will make a remote trigger for you. Hang a little bacon on the twin spikes should put the offending animals tongue where they will get a good shock when you pull on the string. It isn't going to harm them, but you may have to get out the pooper scooper.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> Buy yourself a cheap $19 stun gun. A paper clip, a popsicle stick, and enough line to reach your back door will make a remote trigger for you. Hang a little bacon on the twin spikes should put the offending animals tongue where they will get a good shock when you pull on the string. It isn't going to harm them, but you may have to get out the pooper scooper.


Are you serious? :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Are you serious?


 :rollin: Half. I don't remember what it was that a neighbor in my home town used. He had a dog whizzing on his front door. He put a stake out in front of the house, some cotton, added fox scent, and I think it was a coil or something like that (maybe an older mechanic on here will know what I am talking about) from an old Model T. Whatever it was it would hold a charge for a while. Anyway, when mr pooch lifted his leg on that it about fried his little tool. Last time that dog whizzed on his front door. I guess it was all volts and no amps because there appeared no permanent damage.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

It could have been a condenser.

I have to put a electric fence up to keep deer out of the garden. To get it going quick I take a strips of aluminum foil and attach to the fence in several places with clothes pin's, put peanut butter on it and voila. :rollin:


----------

